# cold legs and arms



## RichardWHardwick (1 Sep 2010)

Hello everyone.

I've read below about cold mornings and a discussion on where to buy clothing from...but as a relative newbie I don't really know what I could/should be wearing to keep my arms and legs warm. I've only been cycling four months (managed the Great North Bike Ride last Sunday and had a wonderful time). 

But now its going to get nippy I need to warm my legs and arms up. 
I haven't gone for the lycra stuff on my average hybrid bike - just baggy ish cycling shorts with padded inners and bright t-shirt - and I have no clue about cycling clothing. 
Do people wear stuff under their shorts and t-shirts to keep warm - or do I have to go full on lycra, which I'm not sure about?

Any suggestions or recommendations would be gratefully appreciated....


----------



## amnesia (1 Sep 2010)

I bought some lycra arm warmers from Wiggle a couple of weeks ago, and now I wouldn't be without them on a cold weekend morning. It was 5C when I went out on Sunday and my arms were nice and toasty.

Only cost £12 and you can wear them under a long sleeve tshirt if you want... no one will know they're there.

My legs don't seem to get cold as I tend to spin quite fast (90+rpm) which keeps them warm... will need overshoes soon though as my shoes have too many air vents for winter.


----------



## Shadow (1 Sep 2010)

Leg warmers and arm warmers are always a good place to start.

Full on lycra not required. Layering is good. Make sure bottom layer can wick away moisture. We all have different operating temperatures so some trial and error is inevitable - see what works for you.


----------



## briank (1 Sep 2010)

If your limbs are *really* sensitive to cold, you can also get arm/leg warmers made from "Roubaix" fabric - very short, dense, fleece-type lining which is much warmer than plain lycra.


----------



## snorri (1 Sep 2010)

RichardWHardwick said:


> I haven't gone for the lycra stuff on my average hybrid bike - just baggy ish cycling shorts with padded inners
> Do people wear stuff under their shorts and t-shirts to keep warm - or do I have to go full on lycra, which I'm not sure about?


Shorts? Goodness gracious, get yourself a pair of long trousers and when it gets colder wear windproof trousers over them. Lycra is certainly not compulsory or necessary.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Sep 2010)

I had heared that lads from Whitley Bay were hard.

This has shattered my illusion.


----------



## sarahpink (2 Sep 2010)

i find its more my feet and hands that get sensitive to the cold, thermal socks all the way


----------



## Globalti (2 Sep 2010)

An excellent all-purpose base layer for cold weather is the ubiquitous Helly Hansen Lifa top, worn and appreciated by athletes all over the world. I have had mine for over 20 years and it still gives good service. (Cor! Went to find a picture for you and stumbled across this!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2010)

google shutt velo rapide; they do great arm and leg warmers


----------



## NormanD (2 Sep 2010)

Oh Richard you're letting the side down, tough Geordie feeling the cold?, quick post up you're from the south originally     The Great North Bike Ride was a blast wasn't it, beautiful tail winds   

Watch out for Aldi or Lidl doing the thermal sports wear (they make great base layers) Lidl at the moment have a compression top that I used on the GNBR under a light lycra top and I didn't feel the cold once (True Geordie) you might be lucky they might still have some in stock.

Lycra is not as offputting as people think!

In true Geordie style all you really need to keep you warm, is a knotted hankie to go with your flip flops / Newcastle united shorts and top in the harshest of winter weather!   

Norm


----------



## gavintc (2 Sep 2010)

Personally, I think arm warmers should be regarded as an essential part of a cyclists wardrobe. They are so flexible and more useful than a long sleeved shirt. A ride starting early morning can quickly turn warmer and arm warmers can be rolled down and removed while riding. In the cooler weather I frequently wear them with a cycle shirt on top of a helly hansen and it provides a kit to wear in spring and autumn. I love mine and I often take them on rides, just in case it gets cooler.


----------



## vorsprung (2 Sep 2010)

I got some leg warmers this year and I was impressed

Full details in this blog post

"New gear this year"

I agree about arm warmers too. A SS jersey + gilet + arm warmers takes up almost no room in saddle bag/pockets but works for a huge temperature range


----------



## RichardWHardwick (2 Sep 2010)

Thank you all for a great response. (I've been reading these forums for the past four months and found them very useful).

Norman, worry not, I'm not a Geordie at all and I do come from down south, though I now live in Seaton Sluice. Originally I am from the warm southern climes of Hartlepool - so therefore I'm a monkey hanger. 

I'm liking the idea of arm warmers and leg warmers - and that Helly Hansen Lifa top and will have a little mooch about. I don't really need them now but I'm liking the idea of buying the gear and I even bought a pair of cycling gloves for the Great North Bike Ride (which was a thankful and beautiful tail wind for my first time).

Thanks again folks


----------



## cyberknight (3 Sep 2010)

Globalti said:


> An excellent all-purpose base layer for cold weather is the ubiquitous Helly Hansen Lifa top, worn and appreciated by athletes all over the world. I have had mine for over 20 years and it still gives good service. (Cor! Went to find a picture for you and stumbled across this!)


Cycling in the cold? S*D that let me unwrap that 

Seriously though ......

Yes arm and leg warmers or like me i use an old pair of running tights on my legs.Wish i had the arm warmers today as it was to warm for the windproof but i needed up wearing it as the commute home was through dense fog and i wanted to be in hi viz mode.
Sweated my blos off all the way home.


----------



## chewy (9 Sep 2010)

That picture has warmed me up a treat! And I thought THE helly hanson was a fella!


----------



## rodgy-dodge (10 Sep 2010)

RichardWHardwick said:


> Originally I am from the warm southern climes of Hartlepool - so therefore I'm a monkey hanger.




Hi fellow Hartlepudlian


----------



## jdrussell (10 Sep 2010)

I have castelli knee and arm warmers, they are excellent for this time of year. However I think I am going to need something more substantial as it gets colder.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Sep 2010)

I've Googled 'Walter the Softy' but there isn't a decent image. I'll pop up into the loft later for an old Dennis the Menace annual and take a photo of an appropriate piccie.


----------



## guitarpete247 (10 Sep 2010)

Aldi have these coming next Thursday. I might invest in them  .


----------



## RichardWHardwick (12 Sep 2010)

cyberknight said:


> Cycling in the cold? S*D that let me unwrap that
> 
> Seriously though ......
> 
> ...



Well I bought the Helly Hanson but I don't look much like that in it...

Also bought some sock guy arm warmers - which seem very snug but it's not been cold enough to wear them the last few days. (The mrs gave me a funny look when I tried them on though!). And I bought some waterproof cycling trousers which are great for a ride of an hour or two.
Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Sep 2010)

Rode 100 km yesterday.

Wind was blowing at about 12 mph and the ambient was at 16 C ish. Temperature same as my company keeps the office.

I was riding a 20" shopping bike so didn't wear roadjersey, just a T Shirt with jogging shorts over my Lusso Pro gel shorts. Ankle socks and trainers.

Lovely day. 66.5 miles in 6 hours 4 minutes.


PS. BTW, what are "Arm warmers"????


----------



## jdrussell (14 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> PS. BTW, what are "Arm warmers"????








If you are around in the 80s, there was an item called leg warmers. They are pretty much the same as that, but for.... arms 

Sorry, too easy  

Image courtesy of Google


----------



## mr Mag00 (14 Sep 2010)

here, these are good , but maybe get a size smaller than you think i bought medium, maybe needed a small. they are not lined so good for autumn spring


----------



## jimboalee (14 Sep 2010)

jdrussell said:


> *If you are around in the 80s, there was an item called leg warmers*. They are pretty much the same as that, but for.... arms
> 
> Sorry, too easy
> 
> Image courtesy of Google



Pink knitwear


----------



## jdrussell (14 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Pink knitwear



if you like lol


----------



## jimboalee (15 Sep 2010)

jdrussell said:


> if you like lol




Natural flesh coloured Tubigauze so I don't look a wimp as I hurtle past some whippersnapper in his black lycra 'arm warmers'.


----------



## NormanD (15 Sep 2010)

Go to Asada / Tesco's / netto or any butchers and buy a few packets of LARD! .. rub on the cold area's ...simples   or go to Aldi's tomorrow and hope your bank manager is understanding


----------



## jimboalee (15 Sep 2010)

NormanD said:


> Go to Asada / Tesco's / netto or any butchers and buy a few packets of LARD! .. rub on the cold area's ...simples  or go to Aldi's tomorrow and hope your bank manager is understanding



No wonder dogs bark at you.


----------



## decca234uk (15 Sep 2010)

It's a case of experimenting until you find the clothes that suit you. The good news is there's plenty of choice.


----------

